# Monnphase & Big Data Made By Seagull



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all, did You miss me to diversify this mainly Russian sub-forum :big_boss:

This time I'd like to show You a very nice watch with a Big Date and a Moon-phase complications. It's sold without a logo, but on the back is clearly stated the manufacturer - my favorite 'Seagull'










I decided to buy one of these because of a discussion in another forum about the quality of the 'non-branded' Seagull watches. I'm not disappointed, this one exceeded my expectations! It's a real Seagull, with appropriate details and finish - very nice guilouched dial with different pattern on the moon-phase sub-dial.










The hour markers are very beautifully shaped, and perfect matched with the shape of the hands. Frankly from all the watches in Conrad, only this caught my eyes immediately, it has some 'magnetinc' look. Shiny steel case, nice olive crown, good genuine leather with a double butterfly clasp - there's nothing to complain of.



















Inside beats an ST25 based movement - this is ST2528. It also has a very nice finish, and of course a see-trough back. A lot of engraving on the back case removes any doubt about the manufacturer, and also the logo on the rotor.










So this watch is very well balanced - You can wear it with a tee-shirt, but also with a suit. It's 44 mm diameter and 14.5 mm width won't let it hide under the sleeve of the shirt and definitely will attract some attention. Here's how it looks on my 18 sm wrist










Hope You like it.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I like it, Miro! :thumbup:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Me too Miro, very nice indeed, lovely case. unk:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

miroman said:


> Hi all, did You miss me to diversify this mainly Russian sub-forum :big_boss:


I did! And that's a lovely watch!! I just wished they hadn't go with the text on the dial... it's almost like stamping "This is a watch" on the dial... or that Rolex DSSD nonsense thing: "Original gas escape valve, bla, bla, bla..."

But don't get me wrong! I like it!! Does the date work independently on each window (say... it will keep 1 from 10 to 19 on the left window) or is it just a dial's trick?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Miro, that's a new one on me :yes:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> miroman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, did You miss me to diversify this mainly Russian sub-forum :big_boss:
> ...


Yes, the texts on the dial are the only 'ugly' thing. I don't mean they are ugly, but their place is not there. I'll contact my watchmaker to discuss eventually removing (if they are printed).

About the big date - of course, it's from two separate digits. Even much better - after 31 the date jumps at 01, no need to pass through 32,33,...39,01. Well done movement.

Also the price is less than a half of the watch with a logo (while I think the watch isn't of a less quality).


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It's not 100% my cup of tea, but if you're going to have a guilloched dial, you'll struggle to get nicer than that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I do indeed like it, Miro. (maybe apart from the BIG TEXT ON DIAL)

Here's my (slightly smaller) ST2528-powered watch, made by an affiliate of Sea-Gull's Hong Kong office.










It was made as a limited run of 150 for <ahem> another forum site (I'm sure you can guess which one).

Goes to show what is possible with the right connections.










(I wonder what the ST2528 might look like done in the RLT style?....)


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hmmm, why do I think I've seen that somewhere before?

Oh, I remember, it's my wrist for the last two days :yahoo:










My number #33 gain 22 seconds for the last 50 hours.



Chascomm said:


> I do indeed like it, Miro. (maybe apart from the BIG TEXT ON DIAL)
> 
> Here's my (slightly smaller) ST2528-powered watch, made by an affiliate of Sea-Gull's Hong Kong office.
> 
> ...


----------

